# Lyft Bonus scam



## Ronin75 (Aug 13, 2019)

The Lyft app promoted a 15 ride $140 dollar bonus.

Understand this is NOT a bonus as advertised. A bonus is defined as added on top of your basic pay. Instead, this is a guarantee. Instead of an additional $140 for completing 15 rides, it guarantees to make up the difference if you dont make $140 after 15 rides. 

False advertising or tricky play on words, either way, this is NOT a bonus. 

Note: rides 11, 12 and 15 were all +45 minute rides (I'm lucky if I see one a week) which ensured I went above $140 dollars.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. I haven’t seen this yet. Not surprised coming from Lyft.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Did it call it a bonus? Or did it call it an earnings guarantee?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Got a screenshot of where that was advertised?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They've been doing this for a long time, but I don't think they call it a bonus.


----------



## Ronin75 (Aug 13, 2019)

pizzaladee said:


> Did it call it a bonus? Or did it call it an earnings guarantee?


Calls it 15 ride "bonus" in app. 
However, if you dig into the lyft website it lists it as "guarantee".



Illini said:


> They've been doing this for a long time, but I don't think they call it a bonus.


In the app, it is listed as "15 Ride BONUS"on $ and "news" screens. I wish I had a screenshot. If it pops up again I'll a screen shot. The attached photo shows it as bonus at the top and guarantee next to 15 ride. Again though, unless you dig into the app or lyft website, you dont see it for what it really is... a "guarantee".

Just a BS tricky play on words by Lyft.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

So, basically a user error.


----------



## Ronin75 (Aug 13, 2019)

This is a warning to those who would think it a "bonus". As I mentioned earlier, a play on words by Lyft.

But thank you for your constructive comments. ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I'm gonna click and drag this to the "duh" folder


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

@Ronin75 has "_WARNED_" us 
Not Alerted, but "_WARNED_"


----------



## Ronin75 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> @Ronin75 has "_WARNED_" us
> Not Alerted, but "_WARNED_"


Oh other constructive participant to this dialogue.

Allow me to assist you with the use of those two verbs...and the context of synonyms.
Warn: make someone aware
Alert: give warning

Hmmm
I guess I'll drop your comment in the DUH folder as your quoted friend eloquently suggested he would do.

Two F'n sheep. Congrats on two unconstructive follow up posts/replies.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations, you have been bonused a guarantee!


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

No disrespect but I think you just interpreted the promo wrong. 

I did it last summer when it was 10 rides for $250 in my city. I understood that lyft was going to make up the difference. 

I think I made around $90 and lyft added $160.


----------



## Ronin75 (Aug 13, 2019)

CarlWinslow said:


> No disrespect but I think you just interpreted the promo wrong.
> 
> I did it last summer when it was 10 rides for $250 in my city. I understood that lyft was going to make up the difference.
> 
> I think I made around $90 and lyft added $160.


You are correct. When I read "bonus" I took it at face value. An oversight on my part. 
It is a guarantee, not a bonus. As in your example Lyft would compensate the difference if $140 was not met in 15 rides.

Seems this is fairly common. Thanks for the example.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So you would want the shortest ride's possible for the guarantee obviously. Did you have to accept those 45+ pings, or was it at you're discretion?


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I've had maybe 30 of those guarantees over time. I always get better rides and have never had lyft need to make up the difference. I just ignore them now but haven't seen one since the IPO.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Does the bonus kick in once you hit the number of rides? Hence, yeah, short or shared rides would be a good thing I guess. Meaning... if I do 50 rides and come short of the dollar guarantee by $100 for the week or just cover it, I don't get the bonus? I would think it would kick in once it hits the number of rides in the guarantee but what do I know?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tonytone1908 said:


> Does the bonus kick in once you hit the number of rides? Hence, yeah, short or shared rides would be a good thing I guess. Meaning... if I do 50 rides and come short of the dollar guarantee by $100 for the week or just cover it, I don't get the bonus? I would think it would kick in once it hits the number of rides in the guarantee but what do I know?


The one OP posted works as follows once you hit 15 rides: 1) if you made less than $150, Uber will pitch in the difference between that and $150 or 2) if you made more than $150, no money from Uber and keep on anting.

That's how the guarantee works. Bonuses work differently and each market is different. Just make sure you read and understand the Ts&Cs.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> The one OP posted works as follows once you hit 15 rides: 1) if you made less than $150, Uber will pitch in the difference between that and $150 or 2) if you made more than $150, no money from Uber and keep on anting.


What if you do 16 rides and earn $150.01?

Just curious.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

WAHN said:


> What if you do 16 rides and earn $150.01?
> 
> Just curious. :smiles:


16th ride doesn't matter if the guarantee is for 15 rides. Just saying... :whistling:


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Also remember Lyft includes tips as earnings so Many time the guarantee is nothing. I’ve done 15 rides with tips and surpassed the guarantee


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Idk how it is in other cities but I know spots where I can do short quick trips. So I can knock out 10-15 rides quickly without getting 45 min pings usually.


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

I had that happen once. Had to do 15 rides in 2 days for a guaranteed $120. I've never been back and forth from Raleigh to Durham 6 times in a row before, ever. I was looking for some free money after five $3 trips in the morning. Also, all the pickups were under 4 minutes away. Sorry if I "stole" your rides that day.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

WAHN said:


> What if you do 16 rides and earn $150.01?
> 
> Just curious. :smiles:


Just that, you earn 150.01. You did at least 15 rides and you passed your guarantee. No bonus. Kind of shitty, huh?


----------

